# Applying for New Zealand student visa from Poland as an international student with third party nationality



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

I am inside Poland with student visa type D national (I am not Polish). It was expired 4 months ago and I am living legally since they stamped my passport that I applied for rp.

Unfortunately, Poland issues rp very late sometimes two years. Now, I want to apply for the New Zealand student visa when it opens normally of course. I know that the application is all online and we are not going to anywhere to stick any visa in our passport. They will issue our visa as barcode. Is that right?

However, I want to know whether I need to have rp card to apply or documents that show I am legally live here is enough? The immigration office stamped my passport but I do not know whether the inspector will understand it or not?


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Here's the checklist they will be following. They were never forgiving. With New Zealand Omicron surge, they are even more strict.

https://www.immigration.govt.nz/doc...t-time-student-visa-application-checklist.pdf

If I'm reading the latest announcements correctly, student visas are now July 2022. Previously it was April 12. So you've got a long wait.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks but I think my question is totally different. Please answer my question exactly. my question is somewhat specific.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Where it is written july?


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Kingdragonfly said:


> Here's the checklist they will be following. They were never forgiving. With New Zealand Omicron surge, they are even more strict.
> 
> https://www.immigration.govt.nz/doc...t-time-student-visa-application-checklist.pdf
> 
> If I'm reading the latest announcements correctly, student visas are now July 2022. Previously it was April 12. So you've got a long wait.


where it is written july?


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Reopening the New Zealand border


The international border is open and eligible travellers are now able to apply for a visa.




www.immigration.govt.nz





12 April it is written...


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Please do your google search exactly.

You'll also get further with help if you also google "you attract more bees with honey than vinegar" and "you get what you pay for"

New Zealand Herald: Immigration NZ 'quietly changing' Government border reopening rules: licensed adviser


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

xxxxxxx


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Reopening the New Zealand border

I do not know why you did not exactly read my question. My question is totally different. Please do not deviate it.


Unfortunately, Poland issues rp very late sometimes two years. Now, I want to apply for the New Zealand student visa when it opens normally of course.

However, I want to know whether I need to have rp card to apply or documents that show I am legally live here is enough? The immigration office stamped my passport but I do not know whether the inspector will understand it or not?


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Nothing changed just temporary visitor visa goes to 4 item


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Kingdragonfly said:


> View attachment 101228


Thank you


----------

